#  > Telecomunicações >  > Ubiquiti >  >  Capacidade de banda litebeam AC

## jadsonsilva

Abro este tópico apenas para relatar um pouco sobre o uso de um par de litebeam ac gr1, antes de utilizar estes eu tinha 2 nanobridge de 22dbi fazendo ptp de 1.4km, onde nesse passava uma media de 30 ~ 40 mb com estabilidade em 20mhz, no começo apenas para atender um cliente link full de 10mb, quando comecei a colocar clientes domiciliares tive problemas de estabilidade, radio travando, perda de pacotes, decidi então comprar um par de litebeam ac, procurei no fórum e não encontrei tópicos sobre o desempenho especifico do equipamento, procurei em fóruns estrangeiros encontrei pouca coisa, a não ser por um vídeo de um cara fazendo teste a menos de 600 metros em ptp, onde passou la pelos 250mb, olha link pra quem quiser conferir


então vi comentários do tipo (nessa distancia e sem interferências é fácil, quero ver numa torre com outros rádios), pois bem comprei o produto, coloquei e digo que foi surpreendente, nessa distancia de 1.4km a potencia esta em -4dbm onde em 10mhz passa 60mb half cravado, aumentando para 20mhz passa 100 half, potencia em -2dbm, tirei um dia e fiz o teste em 80mhz, achei que seria uma decepção como alguns previram, a surpresa foi ai, passou 400mb half, uma distancia maior que a do video e uma banda maior, detalhe que o local é uma torre com pelo menos uns 32 rádios 5.8 sem radomes ou shields, apenas uns 4 que tem, a torre de 30mts, então já viu né, comentem quem já teve algo parecido e o que acham disso.

----------


## MatheusAguiar

Realmente é muito interessante, a um tempo atrás eu tive o privilégio de testar este magnifico equipamento, e posso dizer, é surpreendente, no momento tenho um pequeno provedor via rádio, trabalho com intelbras por conta do custo, mas pretendo migrar em breve para UBNT AC

----------


## jallesvides

Bom dia @*MatheusAguiar* e @*jadsonsilva*, tudo bem?

Um dos grandes responsáveis pela alta performance da LiteBeam AC em cenários PTP (lembrando que ela é uma CPE), é o chipset proprietário da UBNT, que está presente em toda linha airMAX AC. Ele é feito de um material diferenciado se comparado aos demais chipsets do mercado, proporcionando uma aceleração de desempenho diretamente em hardware. 

Além do mais, todo rádio airMAX AC possui interface Giga, tecnologia MiMo 2x2 e contam com um segundo rádio dedicado chamado airView. Esse segundo rádio coleta informações em tempo real do cenário wireless como nível de ruído, interferência, CINR e a conexão com os clientes não é perdida quando realizado procedimentos como análise do espectro.

Quaisquer dúvidas sobre produtos Ubiquiti, conte comigo. 

Abraço. 

[email protected]

----------


## jadsonsilva

> Bom dia @*MatheusAguiar* e @*jadsonsilva*, tudo bem?
> 
> Um dos grandes responsáveis pela alta performance da LiteBeam AC em cenários PTP (lembrando que ela é uma CPE), é o chipset proprietário da UBNT, que está presente em toda linha airMAX AC. Ele é feito de um material diferenciado se comparado aos demais chipsets do mercado, proporcionando uma aceleração de desempenho diretamente em hardware. 
> 
> Além do mais, todo rádio airMAX AC possui interface Giga, tecnologia MiMo 2x2 e contam com um segundo rádio dedicado chamado airView. Esse segundo rádio coleta informações em tempo real do cenário wireless como nível de ruído, interferência, CINR e a conexão com os clientes não é perdida quando realizado procedimentos como análise do espectro.
> 
> Quaisquer dúvidas sobre produtos Ubiquiti, conte comigo. 
> 
> Abraço. 
> ...


Pensei até em fazer enlace em grandes distâncias tipo 50 a 60km com rocket ac, e outro de 25km com powerbeam 400 ou 500, mais fico meio com pé atrás com a linha ac, pois pelo que eu vejo muitos falarem em foruns que pela vantagem de altas taxas de transmissão a linha ac tem complicações para fechar longos enlaces, pois segundo os mesmos é necessário um nível de sinal muito melhor do que a linha ubnt N, vc ja fez algum projeto do tipo??

----------


## MatheusAguiar

boa noite, o máximo que eu já fiz foi 22km acima disso aconselho a usar equipamentos mais robustos como por exemplo; mimosa e ALG Com

----------


## Guimagal

Muito bom a experiência! Estou a 2 meses usando um enlace com rocket ac a 18 km e nos teste passa 250 mb ,atualmente passa meu link dedicado de 100mb. Tenho um provedor,uso somente ubnt 5.8 nanos,airgrid,pbe mas estou analisando para usar AC em todos ptp e até mesmo migrar os painel por essa litebeam ac 120.

----------


## Guimagal

Será que consigo fechar um enlace de 5 km com essa litebeam ac ?

----------


## jadsonsilva

> Será que consigo fechar um enlace de 5 km com essa litebeam ac ?


Cara a linha ac é top, passa muita banda, mais pra isso o ambiente tem q ser favorável, a essa distancia com certeza passa, mais vc tem q ver a questão da poluição da faixa 5.8ghz, se for um lugar com pouca poluição pode botar q da certo, se for um local com alta poluição aconselho comprar junto clm as litebeam dois radome, o meu so passou muita banda em um local poluido por causa do radome, so o radio em si não faz milagre, agora se vc não achar o radome compra os powerbeam ac, ate o de 22dbi fecha essa enlace, mais tem q ser o modelo iso.

----------


## Guimagal

Estou querendo tambem usar litebeam ac 120 no lugar dos meus Ap NANOS M5 ,usar em 20 mhz junto aos nanos loco em clientes . Será que conseguiria um tráfego maior ?

----------


## guiggoo

Guimagal já fiz essa troca , e realmente aguenta bem mais . No meu caso trabalha igual ou melhor que os Rocket m5 mais base que tenho na rede . 

Sobre a capacidade AC , estou migrando aos poucos tbm . Porém vale lembrar que pra tirar o máximo do equipamento , tem que ser sinal mais que perfeito ...[emoji106]

----------


## Guimagal

> Guimagal já fiz essa troca , e realmente aguenta bem mais . No meu caso trabalha igual ou melhor que os Rocket m5 mais base que tenho na rede . 
> 
> Sobre a capacidade AC , estou migrando aos poucos tbm . Porém vale lembrar que pra tirar o máximo do equipamento , tem que ser sinal mais que perfeito ...[emoji106]


Muito obrigado aigo guiggoo,estou querendo mesmo ir migrando meus Ap que são todos nanostation m5 16 dbi por essa litebean ac 120 . Você esta trabalhando em 20 mhz nelas como ap ? para fazer as nanoloco se conectar com ela é muito complicado a compatibilidade ?

----------


## guiggoo

Em 20mhz . Tem que atualizar pra 6.0.4 pra cima ..... e usar ela em mixed mode . 

Um porém e que só ubiquiti conecta nela . Se tiver outras marcas misturadas , não conecta .

----------


## guiggoo

Só não aconselho em áreas com muita poluição . 120 graus é muita abertura . Uso só no interior .

----------


## Guimagal

> Só não aconselho em áreas com muita poluição . 120 graus é muita abertura . Uso só no interior .


Assim....

----------


## willazevedo

> Só não aconselho em áreas com muita poluição . 120 graus é muita abertura . Uso só no interior .


Bom dia com essa litebeam consigo entrega planos acima de 10 megas?

----------


## jadsonsilva

> Bom dia com essa litebeam consigo entrega planos acima de 10 megas?


O indicado pela propria ubnt é 10 clientes por cada ap com planos de 10 mega, ou 20 com planos de 5 mega, ou 40 com plano de 2.5 mega, e por ai vai.

----------


## paulozarak

Sou novo no fórum é esse tópico é de 2018 ainda, mas escrevo na expectativa que possam responder em caráter técnico. To começando um provedor rural. Na realidade fica numa área urbana (Distrito) porem é interior e ainda não conta com outra internet, logo tem também pouca poluição, assim compreendo. No Distrito vou atender via cabo, só que terei que usar uma torre de 11 metros pra atender 14 clientes afastados que abrange uma área de cobertura de + ou - 60º, o cliente mais perto da torre esta a 4 km e o mais longe a 17 km da torre, quero atender esses 14 clientes com planos de 1,5 mega e 2,5 mega, são velocidade baixas mas pra aplicações pequenas e num área que ainda não tem vai ajudar muito em questão de comunicação, futuramente faço upgrade dos planos, porém agora os possíveis são esses e que eu gostaria de entregar com ótima qualidade dentro claro da velocidade que compete ao plano, com estabilidade e sem perdas, gostaria de saber a opção mais viável com custo beneficio e qualidade dentre as seguintes opções: Rádios Rocket M5 + AM-5G17-90? Rádios Rocket M5 + AM-5G20-90? Ou se atender esse modelo mais em conta por ter radio incluso que é a Lite AP-AC 120º de 16 dbi? Em todos os cenários no cliente eu gostaria de usar a Ubiquiti Litebeam Lbe-m5-23 23dbi 5ghz 100+mbps e no caso de usar na torre AP-AC de 120º se a mesma me atender, futuramente quando fosse oferecer banda maior migraria o cliente pra AC também, mas por hora seria essa comum mesmo. O que alguém com experiencia com esses cenários e aparelhos ai tem a me dizer? Consigo atender esses clientes nessa distância dentre um desses cenários que passei? levando em conta sempre o custo beneficio, pra mim a mais barato seria a de 120º pra torre por ser com rádio incluso, mas se ela não atender aos requisitos pela distancia uso a que melhor se adaptar ao cenário, ou não conseguirei anteder em nenhum desse possíveis cenários ai passados? Lembrando 14 clientes, numa mesma direção praticamente (60º a area que os abrange) área rural com visada, terreno plano, mas é claro, com arvores abaixo da linha fresnel, sem poulição aguda e o 1º a 4km, o ultimo a 17km. Agradeço a atenção!

----------


## guiggoo

eu atendo alguns clientes a 8km da minha torre.... uso atualmente rocket AC + painel de 20dbi. no seu caso acho essa opção a mais viavel... porem em clientes e 14km não sei se consegue atender bem com litebeam , eu particularmente acho que elas pegam com sinal inferior do que air grid. EU usaria powerbeam 25dbi nos mais distante...e roscket ac na base ja.

litebeam 16dbi é otima .... uso tbm.... porém de 4km pra menos....

----------

